# Washing Headgear



## marvelous65 (Nov 24, 2016)

Is it ok to wash most boxing headgear?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 24, 2016)

Dipped vinyl you can wipe out with kitchen wipes.


----------



## Buka (Nov 25, 2016)

Cleaning something is rarely a bad idea. What kind of headgear are we talking about? also - is it your headgear, or community headgear shared in the gym?


----------



## frank raud (Nov 25, 2016)

Washing machine, no. Cleaning with an alcohol based wipe, yes.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Nov 25, 2016)

Definitely wipe it down thoroughly and definitely use some kind of alcohol or antibacterial. Staph infections are no joke, especially when you have them on your face or head.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 25, 2016)

Most head gear can -- AND SHOULD -- be cleaned.  Check the labels since the exact procedure depends on the construction of the headgear.  Leather is harder to clean, but most nylon, synthetic leather, etc, can be cleaned with antiseptic wipes.  Foam dipped padded gear can absolutely be wiped down with any antiseptic wipe, or any disinfectant solutions.  Bloody gear should certainly be disinfected...


----------

